# Complete Application process for Permanent Residence Australia (Visasubclass 189/190)



## nhaider21 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi Everyone, :typing:

Please find the detailed procedure, guideline and related links for applying Permanent Residency of Australia. This guideline is written from my own experience and the steps I followed. I didn't apply through any consultant and did my own research. Almost all the related information is available online.

The points breakdown for each individual can be different, hence requiring a different pathway to get your qualifications/experience assessed from assessing authority and then proceeding with an application process.

*The most simple case for 16 years of education and Proficient English Score:*
Especially for those graduates who have very low GPA's and couldn't find any scholarship/job opportunity. You can hard work to get 8 bands in IELTS or 79 scores in PTE-A and you are most likely eligible to apply for PR based on your degree if your occupation is listed in Skilled Occupation List (SOL). The typical breakdown of points for graduates if you get PTE-A/IELTS score mentioned above would be,
Age (25-32) -> 30 Points
Bachelor with honors/Masters related to occupation in SOL -> 15
IELTS 8bands each or PTE-A score of 79 in each module -> 20
If you meet this criterion you are eligible to apply for Skilled independent visa 189. For more information, read the attached document.

*Disclaimer:* This guide is only for information purposes. Based on my experience and research, I am sharing this information which may change over the time so do your own research as well. 


*Permanent Residency application process for Australia​*
Skilled Migration for Permanent Residency in Australia can be applied through different visa options. However, as I have a knowledge and experience of only two visa options so I will be detailing the procedure of these two options (189 and 190). 

You can apply for PR based on your occupation/nominated occupation in Skilled Occupation List (SOL) or Consolidated Skilled Occupation List (CSOL). Following are the main/common/popular visa categories for Permanent Residency (PR) application based on your skills and occupation.


*Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)*​
a.	Step1: Check minimum points required to be eligible for this visa application.
Online points calculator (3rd party link): https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-migration-points-test.php
You need at least 60 points if you are applying in Electronics/Electrical/Telecommunication engineering skilled occupation. However, some occupations require around 65 or 70 points to get the invitation timely. Research immitracker website (link given in the end) to estimate the invitation and visa approval based on your points, nationality, occupation, etc.
b.	Step 2: Select/nominate your occupation based on your academic qualification/experience in Skilled Occupation List (SOL) 
Link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL
c.	Step 3: Get an assessment of nominated occupation from respective assessing body mentioned in SOL.
d.	Step 4: Check eligibility, documents required (document checklist).
Document Checklist: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
e.	Step 5: Once you have an assessment and completed rest of the documents, then, signup for Skills Select to submit an Expression of Interest (EOI).
Link: https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/ExpressionOfInterest/PreReg/Start
f.	Step 6: You will be then sent an invitation to apply for visa (time for invitation varies, research your expected invitation time from Immitracker). Here, you will need to submit visa fee and all other documents. This is almost the pre-approval step. Once you apply the visa, if you are in Australia you can get bridging visa. 
g.	After that, you wait for the outcome of your visa application.

*Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)​*
The key difference of 190 is that you have to live in a state which sponsors you for two years. You have to live and work in that particular state. However, if you don’t get a professional job related to your occupation, then you have to request the state to release you for relocation. 
The rest process is similar to 189 visa except you have to get state sponsorship as well.

a.	Step1: Check minimum points required to be eligible for this visa application.
Online points calculator (3rd party link): https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-migration-points-test.php
You need at least 55 points if you are applying in Electronics/Electrical/Telecommunication engineering skilled occupation. However, some occupations require around 65 or 70 points to get the invitation timely. Research immitracker website (link given in the end) to estimate the invitation and visa approval based on your points, nationality, occupation, etc. You will get 5 more points if you get state sponsorship from your specified state.
b.	Step 2: Select/nominate your occupation based on your academic qualification/experience in Skilled Occupation List (SOL) 
Link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL
c.	Step 3: Get an assessment of nominated occupation from respective assessing body mentioned in SOL.
d.	Step 4: Check eligibility, documents required (document checklist).
Document Checklist: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist
e.	Step 5: Once you have an assessment and completed rest of the documents, then, signup for Skills Select to submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) and also select state/region you want to apply for sponsorship.
Link: https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/ExpressionOfInterest/PreReg/Start

*Note:* Each state has its own occupation in demand list which changes over time. You need to check if your occupation is listed for sponsorship in particular state or not. Australian states are New south Wales, Victoria, Queensland, South Australia, Tasmania, Western Australia, Victoria.

a.	Once selected date approves your sponsorship, they will send you invitation to apply for visa.
b.	Step 6: You will be then sent an invitation to apply for visa (time for invitation varies, research your expected invitation time from Immitracker). Here, you will need to submit visa fee and all other documents. This is almost the pre-approval step. Once you apply the visa, if you are in Australia you can get bridging visa. 
c.	After that, you wait for the outcome of your visa application.


*Assessment from Engineers Australia for Professional Engineer/Engineering Technologist/Engineering Manager in Electronics/Electrical/Telecommunication Engineer​*
1)	Firstly, you need to download and carefully read the Migration Skill Assessment booklet available at https://www.engineersaustralia.org....s/Migration Skills Assessment/msa_booklet.pdf

2)	As stated in booklet, if your qualification is accredited from Engineers Australia, Washington Accord, Sydney Accord or Dublin accord then process is relatively easier and simple. You can visit respective accord website to confirm if your degree is accredited or not.
a.	If your degree (from Pakistan) is not accredited by any of these signatories, then you need to prepare three Competency Demonstration Reports (CDR) and one CDR summary.
b.	These CDR’s should be prepared according to given guidelines in MSA booklet. One CDR demonstrates your skills which you used in any related engineering project in your career. 
c.	You have to highlight how you specifically participate in the project, came up with solution of engineering problem and implemented the best engineering practices.
d.	I would strongly recommend to first understand the CDR summary template given by Engineers Australia and then write your CDR by keeping these important points in mind. 
e.	Once CDR and DR summary is ready, you can create online account for Migration Skills Assessment on Engineers Australia website and upload your documentation step by step.



*PTE-A English test for immigration​*Australia has started accepting Pearson’s Test of English-Academic (PTE-A) for awarding points for English competency. It is considered equivalent to IELTS but only for immigration, not for skills assessment. You need 65 points (IELTS 7 band) in each module to get 10 points for immigration and 79 points (IELTS 8 band) each for 20 points. 
Based on my experience, I have found PTE-A test easier than IELTS. Following is the related information to this test,
1) General information and format of test on this page: 
FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson
2) Download complete offline practice test from here for preparation:
http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/offline-practice-test.zip
3) Some mroe practice online tests are available on this link
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
4) YouTube videos for test tips and important points are on this link:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLRB-cQkcmmhqxTDvtjefnw/videos
5) This video will be beneficent for Essay writing task of writing section:


----------



## ch2and (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello Mate,
Thank you for such a detail information. I am also electronics engineer with following profile.
PTE- S70 R82 L72 W84 (10 point) (3rd attempt)
Age- 30 point
Education- 15 point
Total-55 point
I heard that electronics engineer is now pro rata listed occupation and there are no invitations from NSW in recent times with 55 points. Should I fill application for 190 or go for PTE?
Thank you.


----------



## Ramshasid (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello, thank you for such detailed steps. I am a Material Engineer fro Pakistan and since i am a fresh graduate, i am facing difficulties writing my three career episodes. I have my final year project, a project based internship and a third year project. Can these be my career episodes?


----------



## nhaider21 (Aug 6, 2015)

ch2and said:


> Hello Mate,
> Thank you for such a detail information. I am also electronics engineer with following profile.
> PTE- S70 R82 L72 W84 (10 point) (3rd attempt)
> Age- 30 point
> ...


It would be quick if you can get 79/each score in PTE and then go for 189. Yes, on 55 points for Electr Eng, you won't get NSW sponsorship for 190 anytime sooner. Many of my friends have applied for more than year but no progress. So, the best chance is to get more points from PTE.


----------



## nhaider21 (Aug 6, 2015)

Ramshasid said:


> Hello, thank you for such detailed steps. I am a Material Engineer fro Pakistan and since i am a fresh graduate, I am facing difficulties writing my three career episodes. I have my final year project, a project based internship and a third-year project. Can these be my career episodes?


Yes, you can write your career episodes based on these projects. Three career episodes should be based on any project you have done in your engineering career. It doesn't matter if its a first-semester project or final year project or internship report. But, be very careful about incorporating the required engineering practices from CDR summary as you have to indicate how you have used these practices in your projects. Another thing to mind is that you should have also have the project reports of your own for the career episodes you write. Hope it helps


----------



## sheraz malik (Feb 13, 2017)

*Info for Education degrees*

Hello, thank you for such detailed steps. I am a chemist from Pakistan and am a doing PhD from Malaysia, i wanna ask is it any points system which include in process education like mine. I also have work experience at abroad, Qatar and Malaysia too. so what y suggest for my case. Thanks


----------

